
Uber employees can work remotely through June 2021 - juokaz
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/04/uber-employees-can-work-remotely-through-june-2021.html
======
seesawtron
I assume by "Uber empolyees" they mean the developers and managers and not the
employees in the field (drivers)? The article is not clear on that.

